# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all

My husband grew up in kamperland and we are keen to move to south zeeland with our to children. however, my Dutch is very poor. we are both teachers and my husband will have no problem sitting the dutch test to allow him to teach. I on the other hand desperately want to find a teaching job. 
I am specialised in working with children who have serious behavioural issues. I love this line of work and am keen to continue this in the Netherlands. I would be very greatful if you could give me any advise. Thanks


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

The only advice is learn Dutch asap. The quickest way is to go to a convent. Seriously. It's intensive, it's very long days and in after 2 weeks (yes, 2 weeks) you come out speaking Dutch to a reasonable level. It's not cheap though.

reginacoeli dot nl is a good but expensive company (3 grand for a week).

Good luck.


----------



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

